# What flowers would you like to see in future AC games?



## Buttonsy (Jul 7, 2016)

I'd love to see marigolds and daisies and lavender.


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jul 7, 2016)

My biggest wish for flowers in future games is the return of the light blue cosmos!  I love blue flowers, and I really miss those!  Other than that, I think forget-me-nots would be a lovely addition, and definitely agree with lavender being added!  More flowers in general would be lovely!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 8, 2016)

Desert flowers and wildflowers and vines.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 13, 2016)

Irises
Morning Glories
Lotuses  
Hibiscuses
Chrysanthemums
Petunias
Buttercups
Blue Bonnets
Sunflowers
Statice
Daffodilss

- - - Post Merge - - -

Irises
Morning Glories
Lotuses  
Hibiscuses
Chrysanthemums
Petunias
Buttercups
Blue Bonnets
Sunflowers
Statice
Daffodilss


----------



## Licorice (Jul 19, 2016)

I'd love to see orchids. Sunflowers would be cute too especially if they made them big like in real life.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 19, 2016)

Not lavender for me - I'm allergic to it and really dislike the look of it!

I'd love to see wildflowers that could grow across the whole square similar to the wildflower carpet. That would be amazing to walk over!

I'd also like to see different native flowers from around the world, which could attract specific bugs and trigger pwp requests and villager dialogue. I'd like to be able to donate flowers etc to the museum and even customise the plants used in the bug displays - how cool would that be??


----------



## drowningfairies (Jul 19, 2016)

I would love daisies, lotus flowers, sunflowers, and also, maybe some veggie plants? That would be pretty rad. <3


----------



## Toot (Jul 20, 2016)

I feel like the variety we have now seems pretty solid. We don't really need more. 

If anything, I'd love to see those ugly pansies be replaced with something like Sunflowers, Thistles, Butercups, Chives or even chrysanthemums.


----------



## Pumpkin-online (Jul 20, 2016)

I agree with lavender and sunflowers. I'd also love to have hibiscus as their own individual flowers instead of being a part of the bushes you can grow.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 20, 2016)

Hydrangea and blue bell would be wonderful as well! ^^


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 21, 2016)

I think it would be amazing to see snapdragons.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

sunflowers, carnivorous plants, and clover flowers (clover flowers are my absolute favorite!!)


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jul 22, 2016)

morning glories, sunflowers (especially if they include the different colors that they can be), snapdragons and a carnivorous plant like a venus fly trap that will eat flies and mosquitoes and butterflies XD


----------



## Mints (Jul 22, 2016)

all these flowers ideas sound really cool, im definitely up for more color options too. i think lily pads on ponds would be really cute!


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

Marigolds, Daffodils, and Daisies .w.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 24, 2016)

The ability to row sunflowers would be nice. I know you can buy the decorative ones from the garden shop, but I'd love to have fields of them growing around my town. Would also love to see gerberas. They're such beautiful flowers and there could be loads of variations of colour. 
Green roses would also be great....we have all other sorts of colours after all


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 25, 2016)

lilypads in water would look cool like in acgc


----------



## MelbaBear (Feb 1, 2017)

Sunflowers that could grow tall, like bamboo


----------



## Lilybells (Feb 2, 2017)

It would be so cute if there could be lotuses and lily pads in the ponds!


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 2, 2017)

I'd honestly like to see more creeping or hanging flowers. Hollyhocks. Morning glory.

Though I would definitely love to see sunflowers and peonies, too.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 2, 2017)

Sunflowers, blue cosmos and tulips, marigolds.


----------



## Xme (Feb 2, 2017)

Tall sunflowers!


----------



## Pinkbell (Feb 2, 2017)

Sunflowers  I just love them...xx


----------



## Angieyvonne (Feb 4, 2017)

I would love to see vines/vined flowers like clematis. One day...


----------



## hamster (Feb 8, 2017)

blue bells, lavenders and orchids


----------



## Lululand (Feb 8, 2017)

Anything light blue honestly. I still can't believe there's not a single light blue flower in the entire game. The only thing that comes close are blue hydrangeas...


----------



## DylanMcGrann (Feb 10, 2017)

I'd like to see vines introduced that grow up structures they're planted next to.  That would include morning glories, wisteria, ivies, and a new variant of rose.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2017)

daffodils would be great.

- - - Post Merge - - -

daffodils would be great..


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 18, 2017)

pink pansies or sunflowers !


----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

rhododendrons and magnolia


----------



## acmohn (Mar 20, 2017)

Orchids and daffodils, yes please. Also cacti that you could plant outside would be cute


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 22, 2017)

i wanna say lily of the valley but its already there  such a pretty flower!

does anyone else see nintendo adding bizarre flowers to the next game? weird ones like bleeding hearts and angel orchids! how cool would that be?


----------



## Kess (Mar 24, 2017)

flowers with different height! tiny, small, medium, and large.


----------



## _Dentata (Mar 25, 2017)

I would love to see a new species of flowers that can only live on the beech


----------



## Isalami (Mar 30, 2017)

sunflowers, cacti, orchids, and more colours for all of the flowers! :3 I always felt like there was too little of colors to choose from, especially since they're limited to certain flowers.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 2, 2017)

Sunflowers. With an annual event to grow the tallest in your town.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Apr 2, 2017)

i have thought of some new ones id like besides the normal sunflowers and stuff ect, id like morning glories that actually grow up the side of your house or tree, and some flowers that can provide some sort of ground cover being low and flat and covering an area around it <3


----------



## Shayden (Apr 2, 2017)

definately Orchids!


----------



## Reptoid (Apr 2, 2017)

Id love to see daffodills and bluebells!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 7, 2017)

Sunflowers, lilypads(not flowers but still), Blue bells, also a few more colors would be nice to see.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 8, 2017)

Maybe lotus flowers and sea weeds stuff like that on ponds and rivers, oceans just so there's more to look at and create a more dynamic style. I hope there will be more flower types and breeds, I really like bleeding heart flowers and orchids <3


----------



## Primarina (Apr 17, 2017)

Any of the following would be welcome additions:

Marigolds
Sunflowers
Daffodils (AKA Jonquils)
Daisies
Buttercups
Irises
Hyacinths
Bluebells
Chrysanthemums


----------



## AngelBunny (Apr 17, 2017)

Calendula maybe? ( its my birth flower <3 )


----------



## Flare (Apr 17, 2017)

I'd like if these flowers were made.


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 17, 2017)

I second sunflowers. it would be really cool if they actively followed the sun like in real life (not actively, but every time you exit a building or something they re-sync).


----------



## Primarina (Apr 17, 2017)

kikotoot said:


> I second sunflowers. it would be really cool if they actively followed the sun like in real life (not actively, but every time you exit a building or something they re-sync).



That's a very cool idea that I hadn't even thought of. It would also be cool if they were higher than other flowers, not as high as the bamboo shoots, but definitely higher than other flowers, which would also be much more realistic.


----------



## Invisible again (Apr 18, 2017)

Snapdragons would be soooo pretty!


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 18, 2017)

Orchids and sunflower's would look so nice! As well as chrysanthemum's, dahlia's, begonia's, anemone's, bellflower's, primrose's, and zinnia's. Lotus's would also look so pretty!


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 19, 2017)

Sunflowers would be really neat! They'd be as tall as the bamboo shoots! And you could plant them and attract honey bees or even birds around the ground to scare away! And if you cut one down, you can get (a) sunflower seed(s) again! Maybe they can even wilt during autumn, so you'd have to cut them down early in order to harvest the seeds, otherwise the store could sell them at a pricier cost than the regular flowers.

Hmm... Maybe chrysanthemums and daisies and all the other things Lolly lists to me on her little personality quizzes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare said:


> I'd like if these flowers were made.



Yes! Those would be so pretty and fun to work with in town.


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 24, 2017)

I'd like to see more colour variations of carnations, we have a ton of colour variations for roses and imo carnations kinda look similar to the roses to me but more detailed and prettier, I know they're completely different but i've just always thought that. If not more colour variations of carnations, at least more detailed and prettier flowers in the next game.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 28, 2017)

The bushes - hydrangeas and hibiscus' (along with other tropical flowers) that you could just plant like normal flowers would be cool.  

Also flowers like lavender, cat tails (is that a flower?) and blue bells would be lovely.  Basically a different variety!

Come on future animal crossing, make the virtual gardener in me flourish! (...see what I did there?)


----------



## xSany (May 8, 2017)

Chrysanthemums and Dhalias


----------



## lars708 (May 8, 2017)

Lavender would be great! I would also love to see Orchids!


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2017)

Shawna said:


> Irises
> Morning Glories
> Lotuses
> Hibiscuses
> ...




We already have hibiscuses though.


----------

